# Traveling to Dubai from USA



## brewers0048 (Jul 28, 2006)

Can somebody point out some main tips I should know before traveling to Dubai? I know I need a crapload of money, but just some important things I should be aware of. Steps I need to take such as - what type of documentation do I need besides a passport? I know traveling to the Middle East as an American probably isn't the easiest thing to do right now, but someday I would love to visit Dubai. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

you need a visa


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> you need a visa


No. A passport is good enough for US citizens and citizens of any western country for stays of up to 30 days. Just make sure you don't have any Israeli stamps in your passports, otherwise the entry will be denied to you.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ust make sure you don't have any Israeli stamps in your passports, otherwise the entry will be denied to you.


you're kidding? why? they hate israel that much that even people who merely visit aren't allowed entry? hno: 



btw, i looked it up, you have to apply for some kind of visa (cheap...30USD)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> you're kidding? why? they hate israel that much that even people who merely visit aren't allowed entry? hno:


No, I'm not kidding. It's the same with every other muslim country except for Turkey, Egypt, Morocco and Jordan. They won't even let you into Malaysia and Indonesia with an Israeli stamp in your passport.



jmancuso said:


> btw, i looked it up, you have to apply for some kind of visa (cheap...30USD)


http://travel.state.gov/travel/tips/brochures/brochures_1229.html#u

UNITED ARAB EMIRATES - *Passport required. Visa and fee *NOT* required for stay of up to 30 days.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> No, I'm not kidding. It's the same with every other muslim country except for Turkey, Egypt, Morocco and Jordan. They won't even let you into Malaysia and Indonesia with an Israeli stamp in your passport.


disgusting. so there's gotta be a way around that ruke. for example, if an american wants to go to cuba, the immigration official in cuba won't stamp the passport so the US authorities won't find out. i wonder if israeli officials would do the same for someone who travels to both israel and the ME.



[email protected] said:


> http://travel.state.gov/travel/tips/brochures/brochures_1229.html#u
> 
> UNITED ARAB EMIRATES - *Passport required. Visa and fee *NOT* required for stay of up to 30 days.


ok. i looked at the extended time period. if a round-trip flight to dubai (soon to be direct from IAH) wasn't $1500, i would be tempted to go myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> disgusting. so there's gotta be a way around that ruke. for example, if an american wants to go to cuba, the immigration official in cuba won't stamp the passport so the US authorities won't find out. i wonder if israeli officials would do the same for someone who travels to both israel and the ME.


As far as I know they do. I don't know how it is in the US, but here it is possible to get two passports and I know quite a few people who have two. One of them they use exclusively for traveling to the USA and Israel and the other for all other countries.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> As far as I know they do. I don't know how it is in the US, but here it is possible to get two passports and I know quite a few people who have two. One of them they use exclusively for traveling to the USA and Israel and the other for all other countries.


I would think that the Israelis would use the passport equivalent of 'Post-It' notes for their stamps.

No idea if that is true, but it would make sense to me.

Mike


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought the UAE is on side with the US? It's a very stable country so there shouldn't be too much to worry about politically.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Can someone give me a brief history why all these countries hate israel?


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

lol well they invaded, occupied, plus all the genocides and crimes against humanity committed in the wars agianst lebanon and arabs..... 

still occupies parts of gaza and west bank, and golan heights of syria, shebaa farms of lebanon and other stuff


----------



## drmadham (Oct 1, 2004)

well, this thread can get ugly pretty fast if we start talking about why arabs hate israel - LETS NOT GO THERE.

just stick to the man's question. 


I have a US passport, and its true you dont need a Visa for 30 days. But, I mean its so cheap - it doesnt really make that much of a difference. The Gulf countries are not volatile or anything, so its pretty safe to go there. Everyone speaks english, and getting around is easy with fairly cheap taxis.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> disgusting. so there's gotta be a way around that ruke. for example, if an american wants to go to cuba, the immigration official in cuba won't stamp the passport so the US authorities won't find out. i wonder if israeli officials would do the same for someone who travels to both israel and the ME.


Yes it is the same, on request the Israeli authorities will not put a stamp in the passport. 

However before jumping in the BS wagon, you should learn that having a visa/stamp from an Arab country in passport is not welcomed in Israel either (you might not be denied entry but you'll be treated "specially")


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

BTW a couple of days ago I was having lunch in an American Restaurant (Coco's), in one of the towers in Shaikh Zayed Road, and during my stay I counted some 10 Americans dinning.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

chris_underscore47 said:


> Can someone give me a brief history why all these countries hate israel?


Jews were less than 20% of Palestine's population back then, they committed many genocides against the Palestinian, kicked most of them (there are 11 million Palestinian refugees now), asked the Jews from all over the world to come and declared independence calling it Israel - a Jewish state.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

holy crap, israel kinda sucked. When did all this genocide business happen?


----------

